# Barebow arrow setups



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Looking to get into competing more seriously in Barebow archery. What spine, length, and arrows are some of you more serious (or not) archers running. Will be stringwalking.

Do you find the skinnier and faster arrows more forgiving, or the slower and fatter arrows? I can see the advantage of fat arrows, but curious if you find the speed more forgiving when aim or release is slightly off.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

fieldnfeathers said:


> Looking to get into competing more seriously in Barebow archery. What spine, length, and arrows are some of you more serious (or not) archers running. Will be stringwalking.
> 
> Do you find the skinnier and faster arrows more forgiving, or the slower and fatter arrows? I can see the advantage of fat arrows, but curious if you find the speed more forgiving when aim or release is slightly off.
> 
> ...


I run skinny outdoors all the time. No questions asked. Indoors, it's a toss-up, but run skinny most of the time. I leave them a touch longer than necessary, somewhat fast, fairly heavy point. Last year was around 205fps, slightly longer 600 spine Nanos with 110 grain points. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Demmer3 said:


> I run skinny outdoors all the time. No questions asked. Indoors, it's a toss-up, but run skinny most of the time. I leave them a touch longer than necessary, somewhat fast, fairly heavy point. Last year was around 205fps, slightly longer 600 spine Nanos with 110 grain points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input Demmer. Appreciate it very much. I'm looking to cheat my spine a bit for indoors by using a tad lighter point (80 grains) with a lighter spine to get my weight lower and speed up. Adjust spine if needed with plunger. Looking at the Black Eagle X Impact in .700 at 32" just for reference. 36-38# on my fingers at my draw length.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I’m running full length CXL Pro 250 with 180gr points for indoors now but I like standard .500 spine 5/16 for for 3D with 100gr points and .600 VAPS with 100gr points for field.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Highly doubt you can tune a 700 at that weight, let alone one 32" long.
High 30s is more 30" 600 territory.


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

No PS23 size for indoor barebow ?why nano size ? Vane or feathers?


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

grantmac said:


> Highly doubt you can tune a 700 at that weight, let alone one 32" long.
> High 30s is more 30" 600 territory.


Probably right, and a concern for sure. Luckily, the 600 is the same weight as the 700 in the X Impact anyway.

The VAP .600 at 30.5" might be the ticket over the X Impacts. About 20 grains lighter as well.


----------



## Don_Parsons (Feb 9, 2018)

Tag


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Been shooting id .166 VAPs last 18 months, they worked well, switched to the mid diameter id .204 3DHV's, they shoot the same crawls as the skinny VAPs, just got a better tune with them.

I shot slightly more 3D than Field so I feel better with this mid diameter arrow, using them Indoors as well.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Stephen Morley said:


> Been shooting id .166 VAPs last 18 months, they worked well, switched to the mid diameter id .204 3DHV's, they shoot the same crawls as the skinny VAPs, just got a better tune with them.
> 
> I shot slightly more 3D than Field so I feel better with this mid diameter arrow, using them Indoors as well.


What specs are you running?


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Shooting Stolid Bull Vanquish with 42# K7's (40-41# OTF) VAPs are 600's with 125g Tophats cut to 27.5" with (I'm short lol) Air vanes, the 3DHV's identical except I'm using 100g points on them 300g total. I run out of crawls at 60y, I shoot both IFAA/WA to a decent standard.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Stephen Morley said:


> Shooting Stolid Bull Vanquish with 42# K7's (40-41# OTF) VAPs are 600's with 125g Tophats cut to 27.5" with (I'm short lol) Air vanes, the 3DHV's identical except I'm using 100g points on them 300g total. I run out of crawls at 60y, I shoot both IFAA/WA to a decent standard.


Thanks for the info. Do you think there is any disadvantage in using a shorter arrow for indoor spots versus longer arrow? Curious because a shorter arrow would increase my crawl, but I could also drop arrow spine and gain some speed.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not great on Indoors, can shoot 275 competions on 300 round, 510-520 on WA18, I use same setup for everything, a longer/heavier arrow would help but Indoors is just preparing for Outdoors, so I'm happy with current setup.


----------

